# NEW YORK | 450 Eleventh Avenue | 196m | 642ft | 51 fl | T/O



## Hudson11

450 Eleventh Avenue's Superstructure Takes Shape in Hudson Yards - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising at 450 Eleventh Avenue, a 487-foot-tall Starwood Hotel from DSM Design Group and Marx Development Group in Hudson Yards.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11

David Marx's Hudson Yards hotel takes flight, to become third highest in the city


A slender hotel tower on Manhattan's West Side will soon top out at 51 floors, 642 feet in height — a figure that will make it the sixth




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## WillBuild




----------



## Hudson11

@moncon_inc on instagram


----------



## hkskyline

* 450 Eleventh Avenue Continues Ascent In Hudson Yards *
New York Yimby _Excerpt_
Jan 1, 2021

Construction is continuing to rise at 450 Eleventh Avenue, a 487-foot-tall, 531-room hotel from Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide in Hudson Yards. Designed by DSM Design Group and developed by Marx Development Group, the 43-story tower is one of the newest additions to the booming Midtown West neighborhood surrounding Related Companies‘ first phase of Hudson Yards. The project site is located at the corner of West 37th Street, directly across from the Jacob K. Javits Center.

Recent photographs show the reinforced concrete superstructure of the podium taking shape. The building has more than doubled in height since our last visit in September, when work stood just three stories above ground. It won’t be long until the main tower floors begin and the project’s dynamic massing begins to appear. As rendered, the structure features a unique twisting design that resembles a stack of reflective glass Rubik’s Cubes. The tower’s highly distinctive shape will certainly make it stand out among the ever-growing crop of glass-clad skyscrapers on the far west side of Manhattan.

More : 450 Eleventh Avenue Continues Ascent in Hudson Yards - New York YIMBY


----------



## PsyLock

I believe there was a height change and a redesign.. Can't wait for this building to start making impact. Easily one of the more exciting projects in Hudson Yards


----------



## Hudson11

202103124 New York City Hudson Yards and Hell&#x27;s Kitchen by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

094 by Mark Boden, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Aloft Hotel Nears Halfway Mark At 450 Eleventh Avenue In Hudson Yards, Manhattan *
New York Yimby _Excerpt_ 
April 9, 2021

Construction is nearing the halfway mark on 450 Eleventh Avenue, a 642-foot-tall Aloft Hotel in Hudson Yards. Designed by DSM Design Group and developed by Marx Development Group, the 51-story skyscraper will yield 379 rooms and is expected to cost around $368 million. The property is located at the corner of West 37th Street, directly across from the Jacob K. Javits Center, and will also feature a business center, a ballroom, and a fourth-floor restaurant and bar with an outdoor terrace.

Recent photos show a signifiant amount of progress on the reinforced concrete superstructure since our early January update, when work was just beginning to surpass the podium.

More : Aloft Hotel Nears Halfway Mark at 450 Eleventh Avenue in Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


----------



## Hudson11

from the Javits center rooftop live camera


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_0643 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

this will look fantastic from this view, hopefully the blank walls will be covered by something. 









Gary Hershorn


----------



## redcode

Jun 07

Hudson Yards by Brian Logan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 17

r_210617_256_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Transitions by Arijit Sarkar on 500px


----------



## redcode

Jun 28









On deck by Keith Adamik on 500px


----------



## redcode

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408770179975233538


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410069654232502277


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411879901095993346


----------



## hkskyline

7/4

Hudson Yards by Rich L. Wang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

East River fireworks as seen from the Hudson by Gust, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/6

Storm Clouds Over New York City July 6, 2021 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Aloft Hotel At 450 Eleventh Avenue Races Toward Final Levels In Hudson Yards, Manhattan*

















































































Aloft Hotel at 450 Eleventh Avenue Races Toward Final Levels in Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is nearing topping out on 450 Eleventh Avenue, a 642-foot-tall Aloft Hotel from DSM Design Group and Marx Development Group in Hudson Yards.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode

IMG_2169 by Harald Wilhelm, trên Flickr









west NY by BOBBY KITSOS on 500px


----------



## redcode

_Z712850-Pano by Bobby, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/10

Midtown NYC 2021 by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/10

IMG_2788 Hudson Yards, Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr

IMG_2668 Empire State Building Hudson Yards by Serene Skye, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415791798128103425


----------



## redcode

Jul 14

EDIFICIOS ARTE Y ARQUITECTURA. BUILDINGS ART AND ARCHITECTURE. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415635135563710470


----------



## redcode

Jul 18









落日熔金 by 仲夏 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417158251196690437


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417648296470978560


----------



## redcode

Jul 22









@GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418395187819200515


----------



## redcode

Jul 21

DSC_0064 by Paycor Photos, trên Flickr

DSC_0608 by Paycor Photos, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRxw4z2j7EV/


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420746741322711060


----------



## redcode

Jul 31

Manhattan skyline at 3PM. by John A. Fleming, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422149208375713794


----------



## redcode

Aug 5









russellmanthy


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423446796186099717


----------



## hkskyline

8/7

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Steven subsequently posted a few more. 

8/7

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

Railroad Reflections, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

this is a bit of a soar thumb for now lol. Hopefully the cladding will give it a bit more body.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Hudson11 said:


> soar thumb


Pun intended?


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424183666377383939


----------



## redcode

Aug 8









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424566887573344263


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 10:*


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


>


555 W 38th St looks sleek


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425280992638607360


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425099038005907461


----------



## redcode

mchlanglo793


----------



## redcode

Aug 14

NYC Skyline from New Jersey by WARREN FIELDS, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

Observing Hudson River from NJ side by WARREN FIELDS, on Flickr

Observing Hudson River from NJ side by WARREN FIELDS, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 19









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Aug 19

Moody Sunset on Manhattan by Antonio Grande, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/21 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429074467372867594


----------



## droneriot

Annoying they take so long with the cladding considering it's the only good thing about it. It should have gone up right behind the superstructure.


----------



## hkskyline

12/19

Frank Sinatra Statue, Hoboken, New Jersey by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/20










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

12/17

Moon Over Manhattan by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 25

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250082 by walkthetalk1, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/25

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250064 by walkthetalk1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/26

A box for Boxing Day by rcwisneski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/13










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

1/19










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Jan 26









ESB touched by the sun by Michal Dziekonski on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

2/1

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/22

The Isle of Manhattan by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/16

r_220317_1305_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/17

Aerial View, Midtown Manhattan, Hudson Yards, Summit Observation Deck, One Vanderbilt, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/28










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## Eric Offereins

hkskyline said:


> 2/22
> 
> The Isle of Manhattan by Danny Daly, on Flickr


The art of making a 600 footer look tiny.


----------



## hkskyline

4/9



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/10










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/17










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## Hudson11

450 Eleventh Avenue's Façade Installation Resumes in Hudson Yards, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Façade work has resumed on 450 Eleventh Avenue, a 642-foot-tall, 51-story Aloft Hotel from DSM Design Group and Marx Development in Hudson Yards.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

5/8










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

5/22










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

6/11

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/11










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## Hudson11

Architect on Hudson Yards Hotel Says He Never Saw the Plans


The architect whose seal appears on the design of Marx Development Group’s 51-story hotel in Hudson Yards said he never reviewed the plans.




commercialobserver.com







> A registered architect must oversee the plans of buildings in New York state for a property to be approved for construction — often at a cost of several millions of dollars to developers of large projects, the _Times _reported. Schiffman received substantially less money, and told the _Times_ that he was not asked to review any design plans. While he said he renewed his license after he retired, Schiffman also denied taking the required courses to do so.
> 
> The New York City Department of Buildings (DOB) found “no signs of structural defects” in the under-construction Hudson Yards hotel, a spokesperson for the agency told Commercial Observer. The DOB barred Schiffman from filing building plans in December after learning that someone may have fraudulently re-registered him with the state without his knowledge, according to the _Times. _


----------



## droneriot

That sounds so dodgy it makes me think it's not actually that far from the plot Wilson Fisk got for Nobu and Madame Gao.


----------



## A Chicagoan

droneriot said:


> That sounds so dodgy it makes me think it's not actually that far from the plot Wilson Fisk got for Nobu and Madame Gao.


Just finished season 1 of Daredevil a few days ago, this comment was unexpected but not unwelcome.


----------



## hkskyline

11/4

Centrální Manhattan by SocialHermit, on Flickr


----------

